# Wanda Nara molla Icardi



## Viulento (17 Ottobre 2021)

Come riportano varie testate, tra cui Corriere e Repubblica, Wanda Nara ha scritto su Instagram "Hai rovinato un’altra famiglia per una zocc...". Poi ha smesso di seguire Icardi sui vari social, eliminato tutte le foto insieme a Icardi. Pare ci sia l'argentina Eugenia Suarez in mezzo a sta storia. Infine ha confessato su social ad una giornalista argentina "Mi sono separata".


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Come riportano varie testate, tra cui Corriere e Repubblica, Wanda Nara ha scritto su Instagram "Hai rovinato un’altra famiglia per una zocc...". Poi ha smesso di seguire Icardi sui vari social, eliminato tutte le foto insieme a Icardi. Pare ci sia l'argentina Eugenia Suarez in mezzo a sta storia. Infine ha confessato su social ad una giornalista argentina "Mi sono separata".


bene,ora possiamo prednerlo,dai dai dai


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Ottobre 2021)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Come riportano varie testate, tra cui Corriere e Repubblica, Wanda Nara ha scritto su Instagram *"Hai rovinato un’altra famiglia per una zocc...". *Poi ha smesso di seguire Icardi sui vari social, eliminato tutte le foto insieme a Icardi. Pare ci sia l'argentina Eugenia Suarez in mezzo a sta storia. Infine ha confessato su social ad una giornalista argentina "Mi sono separata".


Oh ma lei cosa ha fatto con Maxi? Chi era la zoc. in quell'occasione? Icardi o lei? Chi di spada ferisce, di spada perisce.

Comunque visto le foto della tipa, ed é veramente niente male. Si vede che la panchina a Parigi gli lascia un sacco di tempo per cose extra


----------



## sampapot (17 Ottobre 2021)

se cambia il procuratore, potrebbe diventare appetibile per il dopo-Ibra...non è Halaand, ma come punta non mi dispiacerebbe


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Come riportano varie testate, tra cui Corriere e Repubblica, Wanda Nara ha scritto su Instagram "Hai rovinato un’altra famiglia per una zocc...". Poi ha smesso di seguire Icardi sui vari social, eliminato tutte le foto insieme a Icardi. Pare ci sia l'argentina Eugenia Suarez in mezzo a sta storia. Infine ha confessato su social ad una giornalista argentina "Mi sono separata".


Anche la prima l’ha rovinata per una zocc…


----------



## Kayl (17 Ottobre 2021)

Due alimenti faraonici, vediamo il prossimo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Ottobre 2021)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Come riportano varie testate, tra cui Corriere e Repubblica, Wanda Nara ha scritto su Instagram "*Hai rovinato un’altra famiglia per una zocc...".* Poi ha smesso di seguire Icardi sui vari social, eliminato tutte le foto insieme a Icardi. Pare ci sia l'argentina Eugenia Suarez in mezzo a sta storia. Infine ha confessato su social ad una giornalista argentina "Mi sono separata".



Praticamente si è data della zuoccola da sola


----------



## numero 3 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Anche questa ha già 2 figli....Icardi mette su un asilo oltre che aumentare il parco macchine.
Se ingravida pure questa è proprio un CGLione


----------



## Maximo (17 Ottobre 2021)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Come riportano varie testate, tra cui Corriere e Repubblica, Wanda Nara ha scritto su Instagram *"Hai rovinato un’altra famiglia per una zocc..."*. Poi ha smesso di seguire Icardi sui vari social, eliminato tutte le foto insieme a Icardi. Pare ci sia l'argentina Eugenia Suarez in mezzo a sta storia. Infine ha confessato su social ad una giornalista argentina "Mi sono separata".


Il bue che da del cornuto all'asino


----------



## cris (17 Ottobre 2021)

Spiaze


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2021)

Che degrado.. finalmente il buon Maxi Lopez se la ride


----------



## Kayl (17 Ottobre 2021)

Pure quella con cui l'ha cornificata ha due figli, ma allora è proprio un suo fetish.


----------



## iceman. (17 Ottobre 2021)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Che degrado.. finalmente il buon Maxi Lopez se la ride


Se una del genere ci provasse starei comunque alla larga, esteticamente non è neanche tutta sta bellezza.


----------



## Love (17 Ottobre 2021)

commento tecnico su wanda nara...culo e tette top...ma la faccia è da paura...è normale che icardi si vada a cercare la modella di turno...


----------



## bmb (17 Ottobre 2021)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Come riportano varie testate, tra cui Corriere e Repubblica, Wanda Nara ha scritto su Instagram "Hai rovinato un’altra famiglia per una zocc...". Poi ha smesso di seguire Icardi sui vari social, eliminato tutte le foto insieme a Icardi. Pare ci sia l'argentina Eugenia Suarez in mezzo a sta storia. Infine ha confessato su social ad una giornalista argentina "Mi sono separata".


Sarebbe stato meglio se avesse scritto: "hai rovinato un'altra famiglia *per un'altra* zocc..."


----------



## bmb (17 Ottobre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Se una del genere ci provasse starei comunque alla larga, esteticamente non è neanche tutta sta bellezza.


Il problema si pone quando il meccanismo laggiù in basso si attiva, a quel punto il cervello smette di ragionare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Oh ma lei cosa ha fatto con Maxi? Chi era la zoc. in quell'occasione? Icardi o lei? Chi di spada ferisce, di spada perisce.
> 
> Comunque visto le foto della tipa, ed é veramente niente male. Si vede che la panchina a Parigi gli lascia un sacco di tempo per cose extra


non hai capito, stava parlando di se stessa.


----------



## egidiopersempre (17 Ottobre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Anche la prima l’ha rovinata per una zocc…


mi hai anticipato


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2021)

Femminaziste già in allerta. Daje


----------



## gabri65 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Fossi nell'inda, metterei una scorta anti-Wanda su Laureato, si sa mai.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ha preso due piccioni con una fava: si è liberato non solo della moglie sanguisuga ma anche della manager.


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Ottobre 2021)

Dopo aver sfrantumato le palle ovunque per anni con litigate ovunque con Maxi Lopez ora raccoglie quel che ha seminato, chi la fa l'aspetti!

E ha anche il coraggio di dire "un'altra famiglia".

Godo. Dispiace solo che era una gran gnocca una volta


----------



## LukeLike (17 Ottobre 2021)

Cioè si è ribaltata la situazione!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Cioè si è ribaltata la situazione!



Lei sicuramente si fa ribaltare.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (17 Ottobre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ha preso due piccioni con una fava: si è liberato non solo della moglie sanguisuga ma anche della manager.


Non credo che Wanda Nara abbia bisogno d'Icardi per campare


----------



## chicagousait (17 Ottobre 2021)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Come riportano varie testate, tra cui Corriere e Repubblica, Wanda Nara ha scritto su Instagram "Hai rovinato un’altra famiglia per una zocc...". Poi ha smesso di seguire Icardi sui vari social, eliminato tutte le foto insieme a Icardi. Pare ci sia l'argentina Eugenia Suarez in mezzo a sta storia. Infine ha confessato su social ad una giornalista argentina "Mi sono separata".


Non sputare in cielo, che in faccia ti viene


----------



## Devil man (17 Ottobre 2021)

Quanto gode adesso Maxi?


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2021)

Sono sicuro che la signora Bocchi ora farà proprio la fame


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2021)

*Wanda Nara accusata di transfobia dopo essersi scagliata contro il solito trans Guendalina Rodriguez che sostiene di avere avuto una relazione con Icardi.
Guendalina Rodriguez aveva già millantato di avere avuto relazioni con Niang, Donnarumma e Bonucci.

"P. del c. che vuoi essere donna ma non lo sarai mai e vuoi ti insegno io a truccare meglio una foto, str. Cerca la fama altrove. Mauro non sa nemmeno della tua esistenza, vai a lavare la tua f. se ce l’hai e poi prova a rovinare una famiglia p. di buon mercato proprio come te e China Suarez, forse siete sorelle, mi resta il disgustoso dubbio”.*


----------



## Marilson (22 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Quanto gode adesso Maxi?


mah non tanto sai, i suoi tre figli maschi sono con wanda e li sta sballottando da parigi a milano come dei pacchi postali. I bambini non centrano nulla con queste storie e sono gli unici a pagare.


----------



## Marilson (22 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Wanda Nara accusata di transfobia dopo essersi scagliata contro il solito trans Guendalina Rodriguez che sostiene di avere avuto una relazione con Icardi.
> Guendalina Rodriguez aveva già millantato di avere avuto relazioni con Niang, Donnarumma e Bonucci.
> 
> "P. del c. che vuoi essere donna ma non lo sarai mai e vuoi ti insegno io a truccare meglio una foto, str. Cerca la fama altrove. Mauro non sa nemmeno della tua esistenza, vai a lavare la tua f. se ce l’hai e poi prova a rovinare una famiglia p. di buon mercato proprio come te e China Suarez, forse siete sorelle, mi resta il disgustoso dubbio”.*


dove hai trovato questo delizioso commento?  Delicatissima la Signora Nara


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> dove hai trovato questo delizioso commento?  Delicatissima la Signora Nara



Il trans ha postato uno screenshot di questo messaggio e ora sta facendo il giro dei giornali


----------



## Swaitak (22 Ottobre 2021)

Poteva mancare Niang in quell'accozzaglia?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Ottobre 2021)

Ma questa signora Nara Bocchi ancora va in giro?


----------



## kekkopot (22 Ottobre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Pure quella con cui l'ha cornificata ha due figli, ma allora è proprio un suo fetish.


Gli piacciono le milf. Sò gusti


----------



## smallball (22 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Wanda Nara accusata di transfobia dopo essersi scagliata contro il solito trans Guendalina Rodriguez che sostiene di avere avuto una relazione con Icardi.
> Guendalina Rodriguez aveva già millantato di avere avuto relazioni con Niang, Donnarumma e Bonucci.
> 
> "P. del c. che vuoi essere donna ma non lo sarai mai e vuoi ti insegno io a truccare meglio una foto, str. Cerca la fama altrove. Mauro non sa nemmeno della tua esistenza, vai a lavare la tua f. se ce l’hai e poi prova a rovinare una famiglia p. di buon mercato proprio come te e China Suarez, forse siete sorelle, mi resta il disgustoso dubbio”.*


La tocca decisamente piano...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Ottobre 2021)

*Wanda Nara perdona Icardi e lo annuncia postando una foto con la mano sui "gioielli" del giocatore.*


----------



## egidiopersempre (25 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Wanda Nara perdona Icardi e lo annuncia postando una foto con la mano sui "gioielli" del giocatore.*


i gioielli del suo assistito non li sta toccando, sta mungendo la sua mucca ....


----------



## Swaitak (25 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Wanda Nara perdona Icardi e lo annuncia postando una foto con la mano sui "gioielli" del giocatore.*


vabbè in effetti il tradimento col trans non è valido


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2021)

*Guendalina Rodriguez, il trans, afferma di essere in possesso di un video dove Icardi si cimenta in un rapporto orale. E promette di pubblicarlo.

Nel frattempo ha postato foto di Icardi sdraiato sul divano di casa sua, come prima prova. Foto rimosse poco dopo.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Guendalina Rodriguez, il trans, afferma di essere in possesso di un video dove Icardi si cimenta in un rapporto orale. E promette di pubblicarlo.
> 
> Nel frattempo ha postato foto di Icardi sdraiato sul divano di casa sua, come prima prova. Foto rimosse poco dopo.*



Ora si capisce perchè con l'altra argentina l'aeroplano non è riuscito a decollare...


----------



## kekkopot (12 Novembre 2021)

Questo ormai è un ex calciatore e un uomo gossip. Che fine a 28 anni....


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Questo ormai è un ex calciatore e un uomo gossip. Che fine a 28 anni....


tra 5 anni è all'isola dei famosi.


----------



## Solo (12 Novembre 2021)

Spettacolo sta soap, speriamo che il finale non sia deludente come Got.


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Spettacolo sta soap, speriamo che il finale non sia deludente come Got.


Lost è peggio, magari spariscono pure loro su un isola


----------



## chicagousait (12 Novembre 2021)

Icardi ha smesso di essere un calciatore professionista quando è stato reso pubblico il tradimento a Maxi Lopez. Negli anni ha cercato solo di accumulare soldi per poter vivere di rendita


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Novembre 2021)

Che brutta fine Icardi, peccato perché aveva le potenzialità per diventare davvero un fuoriclasse.


----------

